# Racing a Bikes Direct bike



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm considering purchasing a bikes direct bike to use for crit racing instead of taking a chance and wrecking my trek. Wondering if any one uses on of their bikes such as teh Le Champion or the Immoral to race. 

thanks,


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Why not?*

I'm getting an Immortal ICE to race and train. All I've researched points to a decent stiff frame, with (mostly) race-ready components at great price. I'll bet I could still use my old and tired 8 year old Lemond and do just fine. But, time for a new steed...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't race since I'm slow, but I wouldn't hesitate to race on any of my Motos if I did. They are all more than capable as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Starting My 4th Season Tomorrow*

First year was on a Windsor Dover -- not really a racing bike.
The last two years on a Windsor Kennet. I haven't won yet, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*What's so great about your Trek?*



tbrown524 said:


> I'm considering purchasing a bikes direct bike to use for crit racing instead of taking a chance and wrecking my trek. Wondering if any one uses on of their bikes such as teh Le Champion or the Immoral to race.
> 
> thanks,


 You could by a new bike and race the trek, then you wouldn't take a chance on wrecking the new bike.


----------



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing is great about the Trek.. just my only bike and would hate to crash it and have nothing to ride... I'm racing Cat V so I figured it'll be a good idea to race a low priced(cheap) bike until I get more racing experience..


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

tbrown524 said:


> Wondering if any one uses on of their bikes such as teh Le Champion or the Immoral to race.
> 
> thanks,


That was my justification for buying the Le Champ. Winter training, races, and Tuesday Night World Champs.... Didn't want to crud up my "good" bike.

Funny thing is... that accounts for about 95% of my road-bike riding.


----------



## TS2213 (Feb 15, 2008)

Be careful ordering from 'BIKES DIRECT" I purchased a bike 2 years ago with the intentions of using the 'dur-ace group' that was included (as advertised) and taking the componants to build up my Specialized S-works Frame, problem was, the Chainring was a "compact' and gearing was not as advertised.The stem and Handlebar were over and undersized. Problem is...they have NO phone number to call and did not respond to my e-mails(very frustrating!) Basically other than the brakes and shifters, I had to re-order from my local bike shop. As always...you get what you pay for.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

TS2213 said:


> Be careful ordering from 'BIKES DIRECT" I purchased a bike 2 years ago with the intentions of using the 'dur-ace group' that was included (as advertised) and taking the componants to build up my Specialized S-works Frame, problem was, the Chainring was a "compact' and gearing was not as advertised.The stem and Handlebar were over and undersized. Problem is...they have NO phone number to call and did not respond to my e-mails(very frustrating!) Basically other than the brakes and shifters, I had to re-order from my local bike shop. As always...you get what you pay for.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I got what I paid for too. So far 6 bikes exactly as advertised and happy with all of them.

If you aren't happy, PM Mike from BD here at the boards. His screen name is bikesdirect and he will take care of you. Maybe not after 2 years, but who knows, it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sonex305 said:


> If you aren't happy, PM Mike from BD here at the boards. His screen name is bikesdirect and he will take care of you. Maybe not after 2 years, but who knows, it doesn't hurt to ask.




will he? I've read a fair bit of b!tching on mtbr and even some comments here... one post that comes to mind was them telling the customer/poster to go to bikeisland and buy whatever part was in question. that doesn't really sound like great service to me


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

TS2213 said:


> Be careful ordering from 'BIKES DIRECT" I purchased a bike 2 years ago with the intentions of using the 'dur-ace group' that was included (as advertised) and taking the componants to build up my Specialized S-works Frame, problem was, the Chainring was a "compact' and gearing was not as advertised.The stem and Handlebar were over and undersized. Problem is...they have NO phone number to call and did not respond to my e-mails(very frustrating!) Basically other than the brakes and shifters, I had to re-order from my local bike shop. As always...you get what you pay for.


Hi

We have 5 e-mail addresses and respond to all e-mails
some get scannned by senders spam filter or provider
so we have alternative ways to be reached
including faxs and letters [which we get and respond to all the time]

I have no idea which bike you purchased
we have never sold a full DA bike with a compact
nor have I ever heard of a stem & bar that did not match from the factory
after 2 years this problem is much hard to trace down - but I would sure like to try
e-mail us or PM me here


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> will he? I've read a fair bit of b!tching on mtbr and even some comments here... one post that comes to mind was them telling the customer/poster to go to bikeisland and buy whatever part was in question. that doesn't really sound like great service to me



you should be working for the New York Times!
un-named sources with made up quotes

your posts seem bias
so you would fit right in at the Times


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lol*



bikesdirect said:


> *un-named sources with made up quotes*



OMG!

Like you have room to talk. "un-named sources with made up quotes" is about 75% of your add copy.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

OK you boys. Take a deep breath. Click on the link below. There, now don't you feel better??
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1423582#poststop


----------



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for chiming in Mike. Opinions are like a$$holes... There are countless threads bashing bikesdirect, if I wanted opinions like the ones above then I would've done a search and read one of those. 

Now if anyone has experience racing a bike from bikes direct then I would like to hear from you.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Lifelover said:


> OMG!
> 
> Like you have room to talk. "un-named sources with made up quotes" is about 75% of your add copy.


And an example would be?

I would love for anyone to site a quote on any of my sites that has been made up
That would help me get it fixed and correct any employee behavior that is outside company policy -- We do not make up quotes and put them on our site; period

sometimes there can be mistakes on sites; I saw one yesterday on the performance site and just dropped them an email to help with their editing - Simple

But made up quotes is another thing altogether
so if anyone actually sees one - please let me know

from time to time we use quotes like:
FLY TEAM – MOUNTAIN BIKING MAGAZINE “FAST! That’s what all our test riders had to say. This bike climbed like a jet airplane. It’s the ideal choice if you’re looking for an ultra-lightweight hardtail that doubles as a competitive cross country racing machine.”
or
IMMORTAL SPIRIT – BICYCLING MAGAZINE – “Your friends will drool over the Immortal Spirit until you drop them. The overall ride is truly amazing.”

but we never make these up
and we do not need to; as brands we sell get plenty of positive reveiws every year


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

tbrown524 said:


> Thanks for chiming in Mike. Opinions are like a$$holes... There are countless threads bashing bikesdirect, if I wanted opinions like the ones above then I would've done a search and read one of those.
> 
> Now if anyone has experience racing a bike from bikes direct then I would like to hear from you.



You are welcome

Lots of racers on our bikes
in fact, Motobecane is very popular with unsponsored racers
as racers want the most performance for the dollar that you can get

My wife's team won the Adventure racing regionals in Florida
her team on Motos; team that finished 2nd was on Motos
there were 40 teams there - lots of brands used
many were Motos, but lots of Fishers, Specialized, Etc
{she did not win the nationals - but there were several teams at nationals on Motos too}

And we get lots of reports and pictures of customers racing there bikes in Tris, Road Racing, mountain bike racers, and we are starting to see more riders in cyclo cross [as our cyclo cross bike sales have really been going up]

But the bottom line is: the decal does not make the bike
the specs make the bike
all high-grade bikes today are very close in quality and production
so it is easy to see what you get for your money


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Bingo!*

It's the legs. Legs and heart. I'll bet it doesn't matter AT ALL to us mere mortals what the hell we ride. I'm going back to Podium Girls.:thumbsup:


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

*Is BD*

the owner of this site? It sure seems as though allot of attention is givin to BD here is another thread of BD bashing maybe there is something to the bashers ? Or maybe they work for BD and this is away of getting exposure.. That said this is a fforum for people to express there opinions so express them freely ,,...:cryin:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

it's out there, either here or on mtbr, maybe it was 'tydydownthehighway' and got edited... but anyone that reads the forums consistently knows that there is b!tching along with plenty of bd supporters, you cannot deny that. heck, here's an example of a customer that felt deceived by a carbon (sticker-wrapped) seatpost spec: 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=119637

I recommend bd bikes when appropriate (rider knows needed geo AND wants a deal AND does not care about name AND is willing to accept the other components used AND can do minor adjustments and/or is willing to take bike to a shop for those adjustments). Maybe I won't if you can't take the bad with the good 'bias'.


----------



## Pyrenees (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello boys and girls! I'm brand new here and about as smart as a bag of hammers, but I have a question for the B.D. guy which I'd like to keep away from the type of teenager's agressivity constantly directed at him with no ground or merit, so how do I PM him?
Thanks! Looking forward to participating in this great and dynamic forum.....


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Pyrenees said:


> Hello boys and girls! I'm brand new here and about as smart as a bag of hammers, but I have a question for the B.D. guy which I'd like to keep away from the type of teenager's agressivity constantly directed at him with no ground or merit, so how do I PM him?
> Thanks! Looking forward to participating in this great and dynamic forum.....


Welcome...just send a private message to Mike...his screen name on here is bikesdirect. He will answer you promptly unless he is on vacation or something. Hope this helps...Chris


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

There were at least two Le Champs with SRAM Force at the UC Berkeley criterium race this weekend.


----------

